
Dirvish: a fast, disk-based, rotating network backup system - mabynogy
http://dirvish.org/
======
iforgotpassword
Used it for a very long time, however there is one caveat; since it uses the
filesystem directly to mirror all kinds of file attributes, your destination
filesystem has to support them all (acls, fattrs, caps) and always be mounted
with the proper options. Hard links are being used for deduplication. Same
kind of caution is appropriate when moving a dirvish vault to a new disk or
mount point. Make sure to have a suitable destination filesystem, all the
proper mount options, and don't just use cp to copy it over.

These kind of problems are avoided by using tools like Borg backup, which
store the backups in archive files which are independent of the underlying
filesystem. On the other hand, if one such archive gets damaged, recovery from
it is much harder than with a system like dirvish.

Make your choice :)

------
brudgers
It looks like the project is looking for an administrator.

[http://dirvish.org/pipermail/dirvish/2018-January/thread.htm...](http://dirvish.org/pipermail/dirvish/2018-January/thread.html)

~~~
tex0
Unfortunately it's largely unmaintained nowadays. Also it's written in rather
esoteric Perl.

------
c64b003acb3e0e2
Looks very similar to rsnapshot:
[http://rsnapshot.org/](http://rsnapshot.org/)

Both use rsync, hardlinking, are written in perl, and seem to have been around
for ages. I've depended on rsnapshot for many years and have been really happy
with it.

~~~
eltoozero
Having just recently dipped my toe into ranapshot I will chime in that it’s
also very easy to configure, and has already saved my client’s bacon once
avoiding a cloud restore process.

------
KaiserPro
At a previous company we used this to shuttle Tbs of data about

